# Backhoe in Fairfield County, Ct



## pickupman96 (Dec 22, 2009)

I have had my backhoe out moving snow, so if anyone needs some help or is interested let me know.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

The same goes for Putnam or Dutchess County,NY


----------

